# Help me get the most of my new tool



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey everyone, 
I just picked up a drill chuck for my lathe. 









I plan on making a few tops and a cryptex like this one:





What other projects do you use this chuck for? Any tips or hints for using it?


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

If stop and think about it your wood lathe is an excellent drilling machine and for some people it is the only drill press they own.

I use my drill chuck in both head/tailstock depending upon what I am drilling. Watch your lathe speed and clear chips often.

Do not use my lathe to drill pen blanks, but many turners do.

I do not like to use my drill chuck for holding small items trying to turn. While have done so, prefer my 4-jaw chuck & spigot jaws for turning small things.

Only caution have is pay attention while drill chuck installed in headstock and lathe is running. Some not all drill chucks seem to want to come out without you wanting them to.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

you can use it to drill many projects like bottle stoppers,tool handles ect…you can throw in a cut off bolt to hold projects after tapping/drilling your projects also…


----------



## GJP60 (Jan 12, 2010)

Besides normal drilling from the tail stock, you can use it as a little drive chuck. I've used mine to hold dowels and narrow tenons. Projects include tool handles and spinning tops. I'd say 95+% of the time I use it to drill holes to start the hollowing process in turned boxes and hollow forms. 
Cheers


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

When used in the headstock, you should run a bolt through the headstock spindle that fits the threads on your drill chuck arbor. If you don't have threads on the arbor then be very careful it will want to come flying out of the lathe spindle.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Horizontal drill press.


----------

